# Mojave Amps in Canada



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Anybody have one? Opinions? Know where I can get one in Canada? They sound awesome!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think you would have to order direct.

Great amps. I've played the coyote and scorpion, both excellent, and the build quality and wiring is the best i've seen. The transformers are HUGE. Lifetime amps for sure. 

Check out Peters amplification if you want something that sounds similar made in Canada.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I checked out Peters and they sound good...any experience with them? I must admit that I wasnt 100% crazy about the clean channel clips, but I am sure that those sound clips are just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I've recently heard a lot of horror stories regarding the company. You may want to check out "the gear pages" as this is being discussed extensively as we speak. A few people seem to have had really bad experiences with them. However, having had no personal experience I really can't give you any first hand information.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

pickslide said:


> I checked out Peters and they sound good...any experience with them? I must admit that I wasnt 100% crazy about the clean channel clips, but I am sure that those sound clips are just the tip of the iceberg.


Yeah James P. is a good guy and hangs out here on the forum. I think he lives in the 'peg. I think his prices are pretty good for a high gain channel switcher, and its nice dealing with fellows in canada.

The other guy who builds great amps is Simon Jarratt, I have one of his deluxe combos and it is fantastic, but not Marshally, more "Vox" sounding, but high gain. Prices are getting a little steep, but his amps and service are great.

http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/deluxe_series/deluxe_series.html


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Check out this link for a one-sided dealer perspective on dealing
with Mojave:

http://www.synergyguitars.com/mojave-amplifiers/mojave-amps-robs-synergy-guitars-1.htm


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info. That synergy guitars thing is crazy...I may think twice now, but I have heard nothing but good things about the amps, the company and the customer service. Nothing is perfect I guess.....


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

this should be a good alternative to mojave.

http://www.roccaforteamps.com/index.htm

I believe these two companies occupy the same "niche" in the world of boutique amp building. I'm pretty sure there's nothing that you'd find in mojave selection that you couldn't find here..

good luck:wave:


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm gonna have to say although James is a great guy and personal friend of mine that his amps sound NOTHING like a Mojave. Mojave amps are meant to do the pure marshall tones except for the cathode biased models. James' amps are totally different. They're his own thing.


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Another Mojave alternative is blankenship:

http://www.blankenshipamps.com/data/mainframe.htm

Check-out the Variplex 100 - lots of guys on The Gear Page talking
about these. Replicates the plexi sound, with an amp safe attenuator.

Also, Trace at Voodoo amps makes a Plexi knock-off, suitably named
the V-Plex:

http://www.voodooamps.com/vplex.html

And the list goes on:
Germino Amps - plexis
Metro Amps - variation on a '68 12xxx series plexi

If you are looking for a master volume amp, either roccaforte or splawn
will get you the Marshall sound you're looking for.

http://www.splawnguitars.com
http://www.roccaforteamps.com

I find the Mojave products significantly overpriced compared to voodoo,
splawn, and roccaforte. There's an amp shoot-out on Harmony-Central,
where a guy compared a couple marshalls with the splawn, and the splawn was voted higher than the marshalls (blind test).

Good luck!


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> I'm gonna have to say although James is a great guy and personal friend of mine that his amps sound NOTHING like a Mojave.


I stand corrected then!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Locally in Calgary there is also what used to be Dualtone amps that now is Roger's Amps. He will build anything to any spec you desire and his prices are very reasonable.
Anyone know of this builder?

Khing


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

That was Joe Rogers,and it was Rogers amps and he changed to Dual Tone.He had a bad breakup with his woman and has gone incognoto.
i used to get him to build me cabinets,but i can't find him anymore.

www.claramps.com

[email protected]


----------

